# If seeds do not germinate



## ifsixwasnin9 (Oct 19, 2012)

Been a big fan of Attitude last 3 years but I've had some real nice feminized seeds (AK47 Widow, Liberty Haze, Ice, etc.) that would not germinate lately (even some of the free seeds that they sent me).

I wrote them and asked them if they'd give me credit and this is what they said:

_"We sell our seeds  for souvenir purposes only and for storage in-case the laws change. We at The  Attitude are here to help, but we have our restrictions. We cannot, and will  not discuss germination/yields/THC levels (etc.) of seeds, as it is ILLEGAL to  germinate seeds in the United Kingdom and most countries and we cannot be seen  to be promoting this. Unfortunately, E-mails may be ignored and remain  unanswered if questions relate to the above and you may be refused a sale should  you persist in requesting further information."_

So it's kind of a Catch-22. They won't admit that they sell seeds for growing purposes. So I guess all sales are final with no refunds/credit.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 19, 2012)

yeah...thats thier leagle stand....how old are these seeds and when di you buy them?..and Ive all ways thaught seed buying would be buyer beware...sorry your having to go through this...My Best mojo is 4u my friend

take care and be safe


----------



## Locked (Oct 19, 2012)

That sucks but I have to ask a couple questions. Where they all the same breeder or different breeders?  Have you changed any part of your bean popping routine? Attitude is just the middle man, so it would be really really strange for packs of beans from different strains, from different breeders to all not pop. I had become a guy who always popped his beans in glasses of water and had great success. Then I became a clone guy and stopped popping beans. When I lost my clones and had to start popping beans again I went back to doing it in glasses of water and had a real shitty run. Went back to the paper towel in a Zip Lock Bag on the cable box and bam 100 percent success rate. I don't know what was being done wrong with the glasses of water, but I do know I will be popping beans in paper towels now.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Oct 20, 2012)

Careful... Last time I raised this exact issue here I got pooped on and accused of saying that Attitude was committing fraud.  People went off on me because I ventilated my frustration over this failure rate Catch-22; which is frowned upon on this forum.

hXXp://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61159

I too have gotten about 25% of Attitude seed has not germed for me at all; or germed and immediately died.  According to others it apparently it is entirely my fault (even though I've been growing for over 20 years), and the lack of quality control or testing by Attitude is my fault, and Attitude's policy refusal to replace bad seed is also my fault.  All my fault for even suggesting that they were not 100% perfect and above reproach.  To some there seems a "Fight Club" mentality which makes it rather hard to express issues at times.

Understand:  I still order from Attitude.  I still LIKE Attitude.  But if you have a problem with any order with them - the person to blame apparently is me (smile).


----------



## tastyness (Oct 22, 2012)

My seed bank has always replaced things on my say so. 
I'll just call or email and let them know I had trouble and voila - lots of extra beans in my next order. 

*SSSC*- Catapults :rofl:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 10, 2012)

I have used Attitude for years and years with no problems.  Not to drag up dirt, but SSSC, you did say that you thought Attitude was substituting other seeds for breeder seeds.  I would say that that is accusing them of fraud.

It is hard for a company that sells seeds to just take someone's word for it that their seeds did not germinate.  Unfortunately, there are a lot of cheaters, liars, and theives in this world who will take advantage of any loophole there is.  In addition, like mentioned, their legal position _has_ to be that they are sold as souvenir.

Just as a side note, I never had good luck with Ice and I bought it someplace other than Attitude.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Dec 10, 2012)

I have no idea why you would out of nowhere renew your wrong accusation in a 2 month old thread.  I have explained my position time and time again and directly and clearly said that I did not accuse them of fraud.  Because it obviously was not heard let me repeat:  I DID NOT ACCUSE THEM OF FRAUD.

Now 2 months later you bring it up again for no reason?!?!  You were wrong then and you are wrong now.  At a loss to understand why you would feel a need to renew an incorrect perspective with a repeated erroneous personal insult and pontification.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 10, 2012)

SSSC said:
			
		

> Now 2 months later you bring it up again for no reason?!?!



The big question is _"Why did you bring it up here in this thread in the first place"_:confused2:




			
				SSSC said:
			
		

> Careful... Last time I raised this exact issue here I got pooped on and accused of saying that Attitude was committing fraud. People went off on me because I ventilated my frustration over this failure rate Catch-22; which is frowned upon on this forum.
> 
> hXXp://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61159




I have not had any problems with germ rate from the tude,herbies,sos,zon or any other bank I have made purchases. Even my own seeds which are years old, not had a problem. For the OP to have that germination problem with all those different strains, I would have to guess growers error.imo


----------

